# What do you think is the Best Macbook Software for 23L batch AG Home b



## lswhi3 (15/6/14)

My beersmith trial is about to expire, so should I go ahead and buy beersmith, or should I consider a different product? I've heard beersmith isn't the greatest for small batch brewing.


----------



## barls (15/6/14)

i use beeralchemy. works on my mac, iphone and ipad.


----------



## spamdecs (15/6/14)

Beersmith "works" for me and I'm brewing about the same size/same gear as yourself. But I find it extremely unintuitive, often very annoying looking for the icon which I need.

Going to track down a spreadsheet to replace it sometime soon.... or maybe one of the online options... Let me know if you find something awesome!


----------



## Lecterfan (15/6/14)

I use beer smith - not sure where you heard about the 'inaccurate for small batch' thing from the other thread. I've used beer smith and now beer smith 2 for years and I personally think it is a very flexible and (relatively) easy program to navigate. I am not IT inclined at all, but once I got my head around the equipment profile stuff I find I can adjust my boil times and efficiencies and what not for different size batches or experiments and usually end up within one or two gravity points. Nothing beats just getting to know your system though...everything else comes after that (for me).

I've used it on Mac Air, Macbook Pro and iMac.


----------



## Mardoo (15/6/14)

Batch size isn't an issue with any of the software I've used. I've had Beersmith and BeerAlchemy. I found BeerAlchemy (BA) a bit more intuitive and prefer the look, but decided after a year to go with Beersmith (BS). There's a greater level of detail to BS than BA (although I never tried BA v.2) and I find my results much more predictable with BS. I would say BS is the more powerful of the two but has a steeper learning curve.


----------

